# Which Purse...i can't choose?!!!



## sweetbabigurl (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok I really need a new purse!
But I cant choose which one I like because they're all so so so PREETTY!!
plz help me!!


Number #1: 






- Coach: Signature Beaded Tote w/ Blue or Tan Leather Trimming



Number #2:








- Coach: Metallic Outline Gallery w/ Metallic Pleated Mini Wallet


Number #3:







- Dooney & Bourke: Large Sac w/ Macthing Wallet EVERYTHING BLACK...(ignore the colors ^up there^ lol)










- THIS i am DEFINATELY going to get for my lil baby


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 13, 2006)

I love #2.


----------



## adamchristopher (Mar 13, 2006)

I agree, No. 2


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 13, 2006)

number 2 all the way


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 13, 2006)

I just bought #1... love it!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 13, 2006)

I like #1 girlie


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 13, 2006)

#1, dont they have a pink one and a blue one like number one's? I think its really cute!


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm going through the same dilemma myself. I can't decide betweeen 3 Coach purses. Anyway, I love #2. Have you seen the Coach Pleated Bag or the Coach Legacy Hobo? I'm wanting the Legacy Hobo in White SO bad!!!


----------



## angelcakes21 (Mar 13, 2006)

definitely number 2, it rocks!


----------



## sweetbabigurl (Mar 14, 2006)

Thank You guys for your opinoins!!!

Lol, i'm still having a hard time to decide..

Ugh!...tell me why is it so hard to decide a freakin' bagggg???!!!
"all i need is an everyday bag  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..." lol


----------



## x music is love (Mar 14, 2006)

i love #1


----------



## AlliSwan (Mar 14, 2006)

I voted for #1 even though I kinda like #2 more. I can just see #1 working with more stuff and #2 may be too "this minute/trendy"?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 14, 2006)

I love number 2! I think it will go with more and it has a vintage feel to it which I love. I just really like #2!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 14, 2006)

#1 is a classic... #2 is a second buy =)


----------



## floweryu (Mar 22, 2006)

#1 is very nice, #3 is a bit more conservative, depends on your age and what you need the bag for.


----------



## sweetbabigurl (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *floweryu* 
_#1 is very nice, #3 is a bit more conservative, depends on your age and what you need the bag for._

 
i just need a big everyday bag


----------



## MagickalGoddess (Apr 14, 2006)

I like number 2


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Apr 14, 2006)

I got #1 for my anniversary and i love it!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 14, 2006)

#2. so summer & goregous.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Apr 16, 2006)

love 2


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 28, 2006)

So, which did you get??


----------



## sweetbabigurl (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_So, which did you get??_

 
i WAS going to get the 1st bag...but....something terrible happened!!!!







 i hate it!!! i hate it!!!  I hate it when you go to the mall and you know exactly what your going to get.....but by the time you get there....*THERE GONEEEE!!!!*

I felt so depressed that day....
but w/e things happens in life so now i got my eyes on this one: its nice and simple for an everyday bag


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 29, 2006)

looks nice, make sure those handles are accomidating for what you need it for =)


----------



## rnsmelody (Apr 30, 2006)

i like number 2 its nice = )


----------

